# ridgid k1500 guide hose



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a ridgid k1500 with a bad guide hose, it has kinks and sometimes the cable seizes up in this hose. I'm in need of a new hose, any thoughts on where the best place to order a hose?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

johnh said:


> I have a ridgid k1500 with a bad guide hose, it has kinks and sometimes the cable seizes up in this hose. I'm in need of a new hose, any thoughts on where the best place to order a hose?


Call Ridgid... might get a replacement.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AJ Coleman.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Call Ridgid... might get a replacement.


You can get it on ebay or from Alan j Coleman in Chicago. They have everything


----------



## Some Day Plumbi (Mar 4, 2012)

I also had trouble with the Ridgid guide hose and used a 2" Geberit waste pipe, thin, flexible and light.
I have been using it for a year, it cost 20 bucks cheap.

Simon


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where is the guide hose on my drum machine? :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Between the autofeed and the drain.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Between the autofeed and the drain.:whistling2:


Nope...
Just cable there is all....
Hands on ugly gloves is how I fly...
Need to feel the cable....


----------

